# Zombifying a Blazer



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

The other day I noticed that the blue blazer that I have had for 15 years had moth holes in it . 

I just finished buying a new one, but instead of throwing the old one away I'm planning to try to "zombify" it up as a halloween accessory. Actually I'm not going to use it as zombie clothes per se. I have some other masks like a werewolf or this ghoulish guy that I can use.









I suppose I could just cut random hunks out of it and maybe burn it in places, but I have only one shot at this so I'd like to know what I'm shooting for.

Anybody have some pictures of something like this so that I have something to strive for?

This is all I could find on the internet, although this one is a grey suit and my blazer is navy blue. (brooks brothers, actually)


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I actually do have a good one I made, but I'll have to locate it tomorrow and shoot some quick pics. I think you may find it helpful.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

yes yes please, pics is what i need


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Grunge it up. Bury it in the ground for a week or six months. Dig it up and maybe give it a light wash. Shoot some holes in it with a 22 or something. Smear it up with blood of course and other than that I unno.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is how with a tutorial by one of the masters of the game.

http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_03.htm


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Tumblindice said:


> Here is how with a tutorial by one of the masters of the game.
> 
> http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_03.htm


I've had trouble with that one here. Specifically step 3. Getting the right amount of 'rotting agent' when there are not ponds or such very near can be difficult. 

You might consider sheet composting as an alternative, I've had good luck with. But, you want to check it every couple of weeks, or you might end up with NOTHING left. 

(the remains of a pair of pants I left in too long, only pockets and seams left...must be artificial fabric on those)


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I distressed the suit below using a razor and sharp objects. Then I used blue, green, yellow, red, and brown craft paint along with a sponge to smear. Lastly, I hot glued faux moss:

View attachment 15709


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks really good Mr. Nightmare !!^^^


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sandpaper, a razor and craft paints.

Sandpaper on the cuffs, the collar, the edges and any other normal spots that would fray. (I've also used a wire brush bit on a drill to REALLY degrade the fabric like this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_323655-1687...=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=wire+brush&page=2 but you have to pin down the fabric REALLY well or it will go flying)

Use the razor to cut a few threads on some seams and rip them further. Cut tiny cuts into the bottoms and rip those up further. 

I have also washed the clothes in between degrading to get the edges to ball up and further fray. (just don't do the paint and THEN wash since the paint may wash out)


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

chop shop said:


> Looks really good Mr. Nightmare !!^^^


I second that!


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

MrNightmare that's awesome and I think this will be my model. The craft paint really helps and I wouldnt have thought of that.

I'm not willing to deal with the stinkyness of a true rotting. Also FrankiesGirl thanks for the advice regarding sandpaper and general abrasive whatchamajigs.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Chop Shop and Thumblindice!

GraveyardGus, I also used sissors along with the razor and sandpaper to help distress. Any type of paint applied and smeared with a sponge should work. Becareful not to cut yourself, as I did get a few nics and cuts myself.

Have Fun!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Sandpaper, a razor and craft paints.
> 
> Sandpaper on the cuffs, the collar, the edges and any other normal spots that would fray. (I've also used a wire brush bit on a drill to REALLY degrade the fabric like this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_323655-1687...=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=wire+brush&page=2 but you have to pin down the fabric REALLY well or it will go flying)


I agree with Frankie's Girl methods, I have used razors, scissors, rasps, and sanding blocks to rough up clothes. Wash the clothes a couple of times, I don't usually put them in the dryer though. Lighter clothes I frequently soak in tea or coffee to "antique" and then distress. Add paint and blood at the end.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I use scissors-joint compound and spray paint.I use the joint compound to mimic dirt.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

picture


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Run a sander w/ 80 grit on it to distress it, spray paint parts of it brown or clear coat take some dirt or sand toss it on the wet paint and it will stick.


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

For black and white zombie costume I did back in the day I used sandpaper, some erraticly placed scissor cuts and topped it off by sealing it in a bag of ash from my fireplace. A few dozen shakes and it gives it both the faded and dusty look. Nothing quite sold the costume like patting off clouds of "grave dust" on command.

I might have to revist that costume if I don't settle on something else this year.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I use a sander, running this across the clothes. Take a knife and cut slits in them. Spray paint for some color, place them in a dirt pile, and rub some into the clothes. I don't leave them there, just dirty them up. I'll set them up on my bodies and maybe add some more details. 

Our theme this year is zombies, so I'll be making a lot of zombie dummies.


----------



## daBOOhouse (May 9, 2011)

I bought my base suit from thrift stores and got shirt, pants, tie and coat for less than a whopping $10.

To distress them, I cut several areas but used the cuts to tear the fabric. Gave a more natural edge than cutting. Shredded one sleeve all the way to the shoulder. made many more cuts as well. Then, I used black, gray, brown and rust (ruddy brown primer) colored spray paints to muck it up and make it look old. A light misting of gray primer will make it look old and faded. Then, I added blood. I took a dark red spray paint and sprayed it into the cap of the spraycan until I have a half ounce or so, then fling it on the clothes. Don't pattern and don't worry about not hitting everything. I also wiped some of the fabric through paint sprayed on a disposable surface. I did the shoes the same way. Even have a section peeled back over the toes and a hole in the sock for my "zombie toe" to stick out of...

Here's my crummy phone pic of me, the not yet zombie...


----------

